# Is a dry room affecting baby's sleep?



## Holland73 (Jan 5, 2004)

My 6.5 month old son gets really restless and has difficulty breathing while sleeping, very raspy, ike a congested nose sound. I know this is the cause of his restlessness and I do spend about 15 minutes in a steamy bathroom around 2-3am trying to help him out.

I live in Holland where the main source of heat is from floor radiators. It is very dry, even with ceramic water vestibules hanging from the radiators, even I feel it sometimes.

What can I do to resolve this issue? I thought about getting a humidifier, but they are so difficult to maintain...daily, thorough cleaning to keep them from becoming germ and mold monsters.

Any suggestions????

Many thanks!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

I know that humidifiers are a pain, but ours has done wonders for our whole family's sleep. Because you are in Holland, I am not sure what kinds are available. But some are much easier than others to maintain. Ours requires a filter change about once a month and needs to be cleaned thouroughly once a week, which isn't so bad.

Something else you can do is keep a giant pot of water on the stove in a low boil during the day.


----------



## SkylerLiz (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Holland73,

I'm having the same issue- our environment is really dry too. We bought a cool mist humidifyer, but that seemed to make her stuffy nose worse. We stopped using it after a couple of nights, and I did some research. Apparently, vaporizors are better because they actually boil the water and create warm steam. I just bought one today and am going to use it tonight, so I'll keep you posted if it works.

Good luck!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

We use a humidifier. It is a pain to maintain, but we all sleep a lot better in the winter when we're using the heater! All four of us are sleeping a LOT better.


----------



## Holland73 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I broke down last week and bought a cool mist humidifier. DS developed a bad case of croup and we were told the cool mist humidifier is better for his croup (and some other ailments) than a warm mist vaporizer. Besides, I think the warm mist vaporizer would have stopped me from getting any sleep, as we co-sleep. I tend to get a bit claustrophobic in warmer rooms, heck I even sleep with a window slightly open in the winter!

I think the best thing about the humidifier is the noise...it has a bit of the white noise sound to it, from the fan. DS has slept better the past 3-4 nights than he has in the past 2 months!

What a blessing in disguise! I also bought a more expensive Bionaire humidifier with a 'lower' maintenance cleaning than some others.


----------

